# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  تشخیص چهره

## reza10203045

سلان بر همگی 
من یک برنامه ای رو پیدا کردم که میتونه چهره رو تشخیص بده میتونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید
لینک دانلود برنامه

verilook_standard_sdk__demo_for_windows_-33897.jpg
حالا دوستان میتونند در نوشتن یا پیاده سازی این الگوریتم به من کمک کنند اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## reza10203045

دوستان به کمک شما نیاز دارم لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## reza10203045

سلام بر همه
دوستان هدف من از نوشتن پست ها اینه که کمک کنید نه اینکه فقط نگاه کنید
پس لطفا هر کسی تو این زمینه کار کرده کمک کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

و اگر كسي پست نمي دهد به اين معني است كه كسي در اين زمينه كار نكرده است.
دوست عزيز اين مبحث ساده اي نيست كه در عرض يكي دو روز به نتيجه برسيد.
نمي دونم قبلاً اينجا ، اينجا و اينجا را مطالعه كرده ايد يا نه. به هر حال ما هم مشتاقيم از دانسته هاي شما درباره اين موضوع بهره مند شيم.
متشكرم
http://www.facedetection.com

----------


## reza10203045

در این رابطه با توابع OpenCV یه چیزهایی دونستم حالا هم می خوام کاربرد انو توی ویبی به کار ببرم که اگه این کارو انجام بدم حتما مطالب آموزش رو در اختیار دوستان قرار می دم و شما دوستان هم در این رابطه به من کمک کنید

----------


## SamIran

با سلام! 
دوست عزیز، مهمترین مسئله پردازش تصویر سرعت هست و باید به خاطر داشت که پردازش تصویر بدون سرعت بهتر است که انجام نشود! یک نصیحت دوستانه : از هر زبان دیگری جز C++‎ Native برای این کار دوری کن!
موفق باشی!

----------


## parsiansoft

سلام .
این نرم افزار با استفاده از یک تابع که پیکسل به پیکسل مقایسه می کند می تواند تصویر را تشخیص دهد . 
البته با داشتن در صدی خطا . 
می توان گفت این نرم افزار یک نرم افزار ( pixcel scan)  می باشد . 
www.parsiansoft.com

----------


## SamIran

سلام. من در ابتدا فکر کردم OpenCV هست! اما حالا که دانلود کردم فهمیدم که بسیار بسیار مبتدی هستش! اگر به فکر پردازش تصویر کاربردی هستید بهتون توصیه می کنم حتما از OpenCV استفاده کنید! وقت خودتون را هم با این بچه بازی ها حروم نکنید! راستی ورژن جدید opencv هم منتشر شد! کاملا هم متن باز هست. یه دو تا سمپل برات میزارم تا حساب کار دتستتون بیاد :لبخند گشاده!: 
امیدوارم همیشه موفق و سرفراز باشی

----------


## alitavakoli

تشخیص صورت در سی شارپ

http://s2.picofile.com/file/72377021...ction.pdf.html

----------


## ali shabani fard

سلام به دوست گرامی این مبحث یک مبحث خیلی پیچیده است من کسی رو میشنسام که تو این زمینه کار کرده البته نه با ویبی یا سی شارپ یا... اون با مطلب نوشته البته تز فوقش بود . نیاز به نحوه تشکیل فایل های تصویر و کار با کنتراست و برایت و اسکیل دارید که میتونید این مطالب رو تو کتاب image proccessing نوشته rafael c.gonzalez و richard e.woods پیدا کنی موفق باشی

----------


## ramin261

منم قبلا یه سورس داشتم میتونست بر اساس الگو تصویر را فیلتر کند... همین

----------

